# Logan Lathe At Manhattan KS (purple wave auction)



## SEK_22Hornet (Nov 14, 2013)

K-State is selling off some equipment by auction (no connection to me in any way) Here is a Logan lathe with LOTS of extras - 




http://www.purplewave.com/cgi-bin/mnlist.cgi?131203/AT9259/1


----------

